# Netbook Vs Entry Level Notebook



## Zaysen (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi All Geeks! This is my Question and Needs!

1-To have internet/e-mail access in my hand where ever whenever 24x7 365 days a year via MTNL 3G USB Data Modem & Access to my Data on the move.

2-Softwares to be run Windows XP Home SP_3 OEM +Outlook Express-6, Word 2010,Excel 2010,MS Money, VLC Player, Windows Media Player, Antivirus Software of Microsoft+Routine Installation of Security Patches Till 2014. Some how I still seem to have much love/attraction for Windows XP Home and it's simplicity, stability and ease of use and would like to use it for another 10 years if possible. 

No High End Work to be done like Adobe Photoshop, Corel Draw, video encoding etc.At present for the basic type of use my Athlon X2 desktop assembled on 12th October 2011, is working at a Clock Speed of 804mhz via cool n quiet of AMD ASUS Mobo with 600mb Ram usage so a 1 Gb DDR-3 Ram will suffice for now in the netbook with Windows XP. 

3-Gaming Use-None! Not even Windows XP OS Games!

4-Movie-Yes Once in 15 Days!

5-Against any netbook or laptop which comes pre-installed with Windows 7 Starter Edition or Home Basic or which can run only Windows 7 like All HP,Dell,Toshiba Models where Installation or Driver Discs are not given along as reformatting cannot be done and also as Partitioning of Hard Disk cannot be done as per one's own choice.

5-Budget Rs 13000-20,000/- but the main thing is I want to get a netbook pre-installed with Windows XP Home or install Windows XP Home SP_3 on my own via Disc or USB in a DOS Machine either netbook or laptop.

6-preferred brands Lenovo, MSI, ASUS as HP, Toshiba, Dell cannot run Windows XP as no drivers are available on their websites.

These Are Available at present! Kindly choose one for me.

1-Obsolete MSI U135 Netbook, Atom N455 CPU, 1Gb DDR-3, 10" Screen, 320Gb HDD with Windows XP Home Installed+Free Carry Case+Alcatel 3G Data Card+MSI Pen Drive of 4 Gb from letsbuy.com at Rs 13473/-. Even though battery life is claimed at 8 hrs this is a 2010 model old stock so warranty would be a suspect here. But I am willing to take the risk because of the cheap price.

DOS Model Without Freebies is Rs 13200/-.In nehru place this may be available for even less if I try ten different shops for the whole day.

2-Lenovo Notebook G570-59-310838, Intel 2nd Gen Mobile Celeron CPU B800 1.50 ghz/2 Gb DDR-3/500gb HDD intel HM55/65 Chipset 8Gb Memory Max Rs 19749/- flipkart.com.This can run both xp and Windows 7 Future proof.

3-Lenovo Notebook Model < or =20,000/- Intel 2nd Gen Pentium Dual Core CPU 2 Ghz/2Gb Ram/500gb/14" screen G470-59-301887 Nehru place price computer empire. Same Specs with 15.60" screen Rs 21,500/-.

4-Lenovo S10 netbook with Atom N455 CPU,1 Gb DDR-3, 10.1" 320 Gb DOS where Windows XP can be installed via USB Flash Disk or External DVD Writer which I prefer to buy anyway if I get this Netbook for Less than Rs 15000/-.

5-the best option which may however not be possible. Lenovo S100 Netbook, N570 dual core ATOM CPU,2 Gb DDR-3 Ram,10.1" screen, 320Gb HDD DOS model capable of running Windows XP. willing to pay till 17k for this if available as with Windows XP Running battery life will touch 8 hrs easily.

Zaysen


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 30, 2011)

List of netbooks


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

If you want a netbook...then Intel Atom is fail. Better get AMD E-350.

If you want an entry-level notebook, only then go for Intel.

But again, deciding between these two is tough. You need to think about your priorities again.

Netbook = mobility and battery life first. performance later.
Notebook is the reverse.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Getting a Win XP netbook will be tough. Most come with some edition of Win 7. It would be better if you have your own XP install media (and drivers).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

Asus 1011-PX-BLK008W Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Netbook

W7 but you can get XP drivers. Driver hunting worth the extra performance.
MSI U270 U Series U270 Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review MSI Netbook


----------



## Zaysen (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta,

My Blessings upon your good self! Thank u so much for sending the list of present net books available. I think the choice for me is MSI U135 with Windows XP Home Edition. In HP Mini 110 Drivers for XP are not available.

The Next Best would be MSI U270 with preloaded Windows 7 Home Basic SP_1 For Rs 19905/- on Flipkart. Kindly clarify one thing. Which is better MSI U270 AMD Dual Core Netbook or Intel Celeron Notebook of Lenovo as mentioned above for Rs 19749/-with DVD Writer as Windows XP Home I have and lenovo Drivers for G570 for XP are available on the internet.

Is Atom N455 a Failure In Netbooks even for Windows XP Home Edition as written above?
Are Flipkart and Letsbuy price cheaper than nehru place. If one has time is it better to order online or go to nehru place and Buy?

Zaysen


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

That celeron would be faster, but with a lower battery life.

You might find cheaper prices in NP if you bargain a lot. Diff wouldn't be much though.


----------



## Zaysen (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishu,

Thanks Again. I will visit NP today and see what is available physically in Lenovo, ASUS, MSI. I think SMC International Has MSI U135 in stock which I will buy if it is cheaper than Letsbuy. Another Clarification needed. Can Meego OS Detect all the existing 3G Data Modems like Windows Detects?

Zaysen


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

They should work. Might not be as easy to get it configured for the first time as compared to windows though.


----------



## Zaysen (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Today Visited Nehru Place, and completed the survey and the market it seems has gone nuts and jerks with every customer asking for Flipkart and Letsbuy Rates at various shops. Anyone this is what I got.

1-MSI U135DX Blue Netbook Atom N455/1 Gb DDR-3/320 Gb/10.1" LED/6 Cell Battery/Windows XP Home Service Pack_3 Pre-Loaded/Pouch Rs 13,900/- SMC International. This Shop Refused to sell it at Rs 13,473/- the price at which Letsbuy is giving. There is a similar model available in Acer For Rs 14000/-in some 1st Floor Shop at Gedore House Side.

Acer Aspire D257 Netbook Atom N570/1Gb DDR-3/320Gb/10.1"/6 Cell Windows 7 Starter Edition Rs 15,400/- Happy Models are also priced the same Rs 15400/-& Rs 16400/- with 2Gb DDR-3. Acer Aspire One 722 Netbook AMD DC-50/2Gb/320 Gb/11.60" Windows 7 Starter Rs 18,800/- Source Acer Mall V S infotech.

2-Lenovo Ideapad Black S100-59-304002 Netbook Intel Atom N570 Dual Core/2 Gb DDR-3/320 Gb HDD/10.1" LED/6 Cell Battery Windows 7 Starter Edition Rs 17,250/-. Source Lenovo Exclusive Flagship Store Unique Infoways.

3-ASUS R051 PX White Netbook Intel N570 Atom DC/1 Gb DDR-3/320 Gb/10.1"/6 Cell Battery Rs 16,000/- Source ASUS Exclusive Store which is Rs 1026/- more than Flipkart.

4-ASUS 1011-PX-BLK008W Atom N455/250Gb/1 Gb DDR-3/10.1"/6 Cell/DOS Rs 12500/- Source SMC International Ground Floor.

5-HP Mini 110-3606tu Glossy Black Intel N570 DC/2 Gb DDR-3/320 Gb HDD/10.1"/6 Cell Battery/DOS Rs 15300/-Computer Empire.This model can run both XP +windows 7 and XP Drivers are available on HP's Site  which is Rs 351/- more than Flipkart. This model is in short supply and there is huge demand in the market

6-I was amazed that at cost to cost shop HP 11.60"/AMD Dual Core/2Gb DDR-3/320 Gb/Windows 7 HP was displayed at Rs 17750/-+5% VAT-Rs 18638/-. But kindly note that cost to cost sells imported stuff and it's quality could be suspect many shop keepers have said.

7-ASUS X52F Laptop 1st Generation Intel Pentium Dual Core P6200/2Gb DDR-3/500Gb HDD/15.60" Screen/DOS with Windows 7 64 Bit Drivers Rs 18500/-+Tax =19425/-.Cost To Cost

8-Lenovo Laptop Intel Celeron 2nd Generation Dual Core B800 1.50 Ghz/2 Gb/500 Gb/15.60"/DOS Rs 20,750/- with XP+Windows 7 Drivers Source Lenovo Flagship Store Unique Infoways. This Model in Pentium Dual Core is Rs 23,250/-

9-Lenovo Laptop Pentium Dual Core 2nd Generation B950/2Gb Ram/500 Gb/15.60"/DOS Rs 21,600/- Computer Empire With Carry Case+ Windows 7 Drivers Bundled. Capable of Running Windows XP Also.

10-Sony VAIO YB Series Netbook VPCYB35AN AMD E-45 Dual Core 1.60 Ghz/2Gb Ram/320 Gb Ram/Windows 7 Starter/11.60" Screen Rs 22,500/- Sony Exclusive Store. All Colors Same Price. This Model was not Sluggish with Windows 7 Starter Edition.

Buffalo External USB DVD Writer Rs 1550/- Transcend Rs 1850/- Sony Rs 2250/- Computer Empire.

I did not buy anything and returned disgusted at the attitude of dealers. 

Zaysen


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

So will you order online? Most dealers are babus. I got my dm1 from SMC. They are reliable even if they don't have the best prices. I'd gladly pay a little more for some peace of mind.


----------



## Zaysen (Nov 4, 2011)

Krow,

Can't seem to decide. I personally found that all Atom CPU's even Dual cores with 2 Gb Ram are very sluggish and a single click of mouse to open my computer in Windows 7 starter edition takes much time. Not much impressed. I think I will take computer empires offer and Buy Lenovo Laptop For Rs 21600/- Install XP Home Edition. Nothing comes close to a full fledged laptop with Pentium Dual Core and 15.60 " Screen.

Or Order from Flipkart the HP Mini 110-3606tu DC DOS Model and Install Windows XP Home In It, which I think will work Fine without sluggishness

Zaysen


----------



## saifi2649 (Nov 4, 2011)

@zaysen mate what about HP MINI 3730TU with free 3G data card on letsbuy @15000 same specifications as 3606TU 
sorry for my english


----------



## Priyanka (Nov 15, 2011)

Instead of buying an entry level notebook, I would suggest that it is better to buy an Intel Atom based netbook because you will not be able to get a notebook from reputed brands at a price below Rs. 25,000. But netbooks from companies like Asus, Acer, HP, Samsung, Toshiba are available at a price range of Rs. 10,000-15,000.


----------



## Zaysen (Nov 15, 2011)

Priyanka said:


> Instead of buying an entry level notebook, I would suggest that it is better to buy an Intel Atom based netbook because you will not be able to get a notebook from reputed brands at a price below Rs. 25,000. But netbooks from companies like Asus, Acer, HP, Samsung, Toshiba are available at a price range of Rs. 10,000-15,000.



Priyanka,

Like I have written before the cheapest Laptop of my Preferred Brand Lenovo is Available for Rs 21600/- With 2nd Gen Pentium Dual Core B950 CPU+2 GB DDR-3+500 Gb HDD+15.60" Screen+Carry Case+DOS. This is Nehru Place New Delhi Rate on 14-Nov-2011. At the shop itself If I Install 2 Memory Modules of 4 Gb Each of Transcend Make= 8 Gb Add Rs 2500/- Extra and Add Another Rs 4620/- for Windows 7 Home Basic SP_1 64 bit and the total cost comes to Rs 28,720/- with full freedom to partition the hard disk according to my choice and install whatever softwares I want.

However the problem is the bulk weight 2.60 Kgs to carry during travel, as compared to a Netbook and such a huge investment for just internet access on the move mainly during outstation travels as I am a Home Office Person using Desktop. But benefits are this investment will last for at least another 5-7 years if the laptop does not give any trouble.

Lenovo S100-304002 Netbook with Intel Atom Dual Core N570+2 Gb DDR-3+10.1"+Windows 7 Starter Edition is Rs 17250/-+Rs 1550/-+For External DVD Writer.

ASUS Eee PC Single Core N455+ 1 Gb DDR-3 +250 Gb HDD+10.1"+DOS Screen Rs 12500/- Capable of Running Windows XP+Windows 7.

So Still not certain on what to buy. But one thing is I will never Buy anything from any online store ever.

Zaysen


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2011)

Priyanka said:


> Instead of buying an entry level notebook, I would suggest that it is better to buy an Intel Atom based netbook because you will not be able to get a notebook from reputed brands at a price below Rs. 25,000. But netbooks from companies like Asus, Acer, HP, Samsung, Toshiba are available at a price range of Rs. 10,000-15,000.


I don't think Intel Atom is a good choice for netbooks. AMD C-50 outperforms it. And E-350 outperforms it even more. In battery life too.


----------

